# [EVDL] used Optima Yellow Top D34 batteries for sale



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

I have approximately 30 used Optima D34 yellow top batteries,
_without_ side terminals, available for sale. These batteries are 4
to 7 years old, they were the strong modules that I took out when
replacing other damaged/dead modules during two different complete
battery swaps of my EV. I am selling them for these prices:

$25 ea. for singles
$20 ea. for 3 or more
$15 ea. for 10 or more

I estimate that these modules on average have about half of their
original capacity left (but I offer no guarantees). These battery
modules usually go for around $180 or so when new.

Buyer will need to arrange for pickup in Cupertino, CA. Please
contact me at [email protected]

pictures: http://picasaweb.google.com/alec.proudfoot/Batteries#

-- 
Alec Proudfoot
[email protected]

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

